# Crypt melt and toxins



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Do crypts cause harm to Caridina or Neocaridina sp. shrimp? Thanks.


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

Theoretically, it does, but I've never heard of an actual case of this happening.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Richy, Can you explain? I've never heard that crypts could be toxic.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I've had shrimp and crypts together for a couple of years. The crypts have twice melted on me in different tanks, even, and haven't seen any shrimp or fish loss.


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Thank you.

Piscesgirl, if curious I was told crypts release some toxin when melting. I did not search petshrimp.com before posting here. I should have  ; the possible issue is oxalate from anubias and crypts: http://www.petshrimp.com/discussions/viewtopic.php?t=446


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I have to admit that I'm very skeptical -- It would be nice to see what those more scientific/biologic would have to say about this.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Well, this is what HeyPK of this site had to say about this theory:



> Oxalate should not be very dangerous, except in high concentrations. Oxalate works by tying up calcium and depriving the organism of calcium. If you lived on a 100% diet of spinach, you could get into trouble, because you would get enough oxalate to tie up nearly all the calcium in your diet, and you would not absorb any. An occasional helping of spinach is no problem. The same should be true for shrimp.


Thanks HeyPK!


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Thanks HeyPK and Piscesgirl.


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

ah, in that case, crypts and anubias should be nothing to worry about. Many people feed their crystal red shrimps with spinach.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep, Shalu -- and the funny thing is that I've avoided spinach with my shrimp (and advised caution with spinach) for that reason, not knowing it was Oxalate until HeyPK said that (also knowing that many are successful feeding spinach to their shrimp). So, interesting!


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

I have fed spinach for a while, and they bred


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Yea, thus nothing to worry about


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

I lost two japonica/Amano shrimp, and at least one red-nosed shrimp since Thrusday 6/9. Moving in a red crypt wendtii was the only change, so I yanked it and did two 50% pwc (yesterday and today). Might be coincidence, but just sharing experience.


----------

